# work&travel from sydney to brisbane/cairns



## Laura Braatz (May 10, 2011)

hi...
my name is laura and i`m looking for a travel partner..i want to work and travel from sydney to brisbane and possible to cairns...
I land in sydney on july, 22 ans have planned to stay there for 1-2 weeks...

please write back if you have some more tips to find a job, to rent a car or something like that...

Best wishes
laura


----------

